# orange betta



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

So I was at my lfs and saw a awesome orange veiltail. But they had it for 20 bucks and is pure orange except for 2 very small streaks of carolina blue on its fins. On sundays they have 25percent off all fish so I could get it for 15 bucks. If I were to breed it what color female would be best to try and keep the orange color.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone? Also what about a yellow betta. And would it be worth it?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

orange are supposed to be pretty rare, so i say, if you can afford him, buy him.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok and I wonder if I breed him to a certain color female, I would get some oranges.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't breed veiltails. No one wants them, and if you don't know it's genetics you have no clue what colors you are going to get. If you want to breed research and buy a brother/sister pair from a reputable breeder. As a pet, I would say go for it!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Don't breed veiltails. No one wants them, and if you don't know it's genetics you have no clue what colors you are going to get. If you want to breed research and buy a brother/sister pair from a reputable breeder. As a pet, I would say go for it!


o3o i'm gonna use veils in my orange dal line. but, then, orange dals are rarer, imo, than other veils, and i know my lps doesn't get their bettas from a run-of-the-mill betta breeder.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeam lfs dosnd get run of the mill fish eather. The have super nice fish and I want to learn. And I don't care if I get vieltails.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you may not, but you'd have to learn genetics, and THOSE are tricky. you'd have to figure out what to do with all the babies, too.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I no some people who will take them and a lffs will take them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you'll need more than "some people", and i'm sure the LPS doesn't want a few hundred bettas to have to find homes for. most LPS's only get a few dozen bettas at a time.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I no. I want to get a big sorority started so I would keep a lot.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

but you'll still have hundreds to get rid of. many people don't want VTs, and if you don't get the right girl, you'll end up with common VTs. ._.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

OP, I recommend that you read this thread:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65791


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I alredy know that stuff but thanks for helping. Have u ever tried leaving the dad with the fry, your only supposed to get aroung 50.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Plakat Betta said:


> Yes I alredy know that stuff but thanks for helping. Have u ever tried leaving the dad with the fry, your only supposed to get aroung 50.


Actually some spawns have produced 300+ fry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard of leaving the male with the babies. I've heard that the male will naturally cull the weaker, sick fry.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

but, you also risk the chance of daddy eating ALL the fry. o3o


----------

